# paint?



## lwdelmont (Aug 9, 2015)

Guys,

I want to create some decor for my tanks.

What if any spray paint is aquarium safe?

TIA


----------



## Heatherbee (Oct 19, 2016)

Krylon fusion is one that is commonly used. I've personally used it. Just research anything and everything. I add extra curing time and rinses to be sure.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Most paints are safe after they have dried and cured. As Heatherbee said though Krylon Fusion is one that I also use as well as any of the paints that are marked for use on plastic. I've painted and added fish as soon as 48hrs later with just one fill & drain with zero effects with those paints.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

I have used water based acrylic paint that was labeled as non toxic without any problems


----------



## lwdelmont (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. I went to the store and was told Krylon fusion isn't being made anymore so I went with krylon maxx which says it can be used on plastic. Hope it works and doesn't harm my fish.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

yeah.. I found krylon fusion is still on the shelves at many auto parts stores


----------



## Heatherbee (Oct 19, 2016)

My lowes has switched to the Maxx stuff as well as Walmart. I know that Ace Hardware stores carried it so that's where I got mine most recently. I'm not sure if the Maxx is the essentially the same stuff and they've just revamped it for marketing purposes...would be nice to know though


----------



## lwdelmont (Aug 9, 2015)

I went to numerous stores until I had a guy at Lowes tell me that if you see Fusion on the shelf its just whats left over until they switch to Maxx.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Since I use Fusion for most of my 3DBG's I emailed Krylon directly to see what the deal with this was. They haven't stopped making it, just some stores are carrying the Maxx instead, probably because that seems to cost a buck or two more than the Fusion from what I have seen.

Here's the reply from Krylon yesterday...

Thank you for contacting Krylon.
Yes, we still offer the aerosol version of Fusion. Some stores may have chosen to discontinue it. Here is a link to the stores that carry our line of products. You may be able to purchase it at one of these locations:
http://www.krylon.com/locator/
Please let us know if you have additional questions, comments, or concerns.

Sincerely,
Daniel
Krylon Product Support


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

lwdelmont said:


> I went to numerous stores until I had a guy at Lowes tell me that if you see Fusion on the shelf its just whats left over until they switch to Maxx.


reason 2,486 not to listen to home Depot or lowes employees 90% of the time


----------

